# Odd golden bee, what should I do with it?



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

One of CRS and CBS babies is this odd golden bee shrimp.

What do you think I should do with it?

Is it suitable for golden bees or CRS/CBS tank?


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe it's a new colour morph 

Well you can always give him to me if you don't know what to do with him  jk


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cornputer said:


> Maybe it's a new colour morph
> 
> Well you can always give him to me if you don't know what to do with him  jk


I'm afraid your turtle will eat it right on the spot


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome. Looks like a yellow neocaridina mixed with a crystal shrimp.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

That is a very unique shrimp! Niccce!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

select and breed them igor


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*I've decided what to do*

I decided what to do.

I exiled it to the shrimp cube for now. It will live there with cherries.

Later I will try to find out whether it's male or female and if it's female I will try to get some babies out of her. 
If it's male it will decorate my shrimp cube forever


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Igor, if it turns out to be a male, you can still mate it with female golden bee to carry on the gene. It would be cool if you have your own color gene, rather than others like green hulk. You can call yours banana bee.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

souldct said:


> Igor, if it turns out to be a male, you can still mate it with female golden bee to carry on the gene. It would be cool if you have your own color gene, rather than others like green hulk. You can call yours banana bee.


It's a good name, than you


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*rili bee*

I got it, it's rili bee


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW, that little fellow looks crazy !!!

+1 for souldct.


----------

